# real full stones and resin countertops



## design511 (Jun 28, 2008)

I viewed a video on "this old house" about bathrooms and they showed a real stone (looked to be oval white stones) in resin countertop for the bathroom. I haven't been able to locate that material/countertop and wonder if anyone has an idea of where to buy.

I know you can go all routes with stone material but this countertop was great in that they said it really felt like a stone top imbeded in resin. 

Here is the link:http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,1632345,00.html


----------



## BenH (Jun 7, 2008)

looks like a custom made peice from stones of your choice and "mirror coat". it's a thick 2 part epoxy self leveling liquid that dries rock hard and clear. 

You could do it yourself with a simple melamine form, and undermount sink. Just pick your stones, fill you form and add the rocks. I'd try a separate box first to see how the stones lay or "Drop" through the liquid. You may be better off to lay the stones in first and then pour your cocktail.:wink:


----------



## csidetile (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pebble in resin countertop*

I just discovered this post (a year too late) but we offer this inlaid pebble countertop. Many different colors of pebbles, 2 thicknesses, also comes in tiles. Just so unique and gorgeous. We have actually created a floating shower seat from this material and it is much more comfortable and warmer to sit on than stone!! Thank you Dana


----------

